# drei neue rennräder



## versus (21. Februar 2007)

da andreas, manni und ich derzeit ständig hin und her schreiben, wie wir unsere frisch erstandenen ZRs aufbauen wollen, dachte ich mir:
mach doch dafür einen neuen fred auf !

die bilder kennt ihr schon aus dem "rares"-fred:














gedacht ist das so, dass wir drei hier unsere pläne, überlegungen, fragen und (teil-)ergebnisse posten und der rest beratend, helfend, kritisierend, oder lobend tätig sein kann.

ich beginne mit bildern meiner bisher gesammelten teile. GT Heini wird einiges wieder erkennen - besten dank nochmal an der stelle:









meine pläne gehen dahin, dass ich ausschliesslich silber polierte teile mit evtl. weissem lenkerband und sattel (rahmendekor) verbauen möchte. 
gabel, steuersatz, spacer, vorbau, sattelstütze (auf den fotos ist noch die falsche) und innenlager habe ich gestern bekommen. die turbine kurbel in silber hatte ich noch nos in einer kiste. silberne elite ciussi flaschenhalter habe ich auch noch. 
in sachen schaltung werde ich wohl die campa veloce mit den miche bremsen (natrülich auch alles silber) von meinem klein abschrauben. das wollte ich schon länger entweder mit schwarzem plastik-kram von campa, oder ner 10-fach ultegra, oder durace bestücken.
laufräder hätte ich gerne alte mavic cosmics expert o. ä. mit messerspeichen und silberner aerofelge. sind aber selten geworden.

was meint die gemeinde ???


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2007)

Das wird sicherlich ein sehr schöner Aufbau. Mir gefällt der Anfang. Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis 

Da kommen die Teile wieder richtig zur Geltung. Ist auf jeden Fall so besser als das diese in der Kiste schlummern und bei mir nicht mehr gebraucht werden 

Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf die anderen beiden ZR's gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (21. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> was meint die gemeinde ???


Geil-o-mat.

Bei Laufrädern wäre für mich auch was ähnlich abgefahrenes wie die Rahmen Pflicht: Rolf Elan Aero ( 
http://www.rolfprima.com/products/elan_aero_silver.html ) oder (nicht ganz so außergewöhnlich) Campa Zonda...

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (21. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> was meint die gemeinde ???


 Na vor allem, dass du da eine ziemliche Vorgabe lieferst   

Ich werde den blauen Rahmen aufbauen! 

Zuerst habe ich daran gedacht meinen alten Stahlrenner auszuschlachten und die alte 105er zu verbauen. Im Moment gehen meine Überlegungen aber eher in die Richtung mich komplett mit Neuteilen einzudecken.

* Schaltungsmäßig habe ich an eine 105er oder Ultegra Komplettgruppe gedacht, auch eine Campa Mirage in Silber habe ich in Erwägung gezogen. So ganz scheint mir Campa aber doch nicht zu einem US-Rad zu passen.

* Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir unsicher. Da es preislich im Rahmen bleiben soll, schänkt sich die Auswahl etwas ein:

Shimano WHR 550
Mavic Aksium
Fulcrum Racing 5 oder 7
aber auch die Campa Vento Laufräder gefallen mir gut. Gestolpert bin ich noch über einen Vuelta Chromelite  LSR. Kennt den wer? Aussehen tut er top!
http://www.vueltausa.com/products/road-wheelsets/chromelite.htm

* Bei der Gabel habe ich an ein Carbon Modell gedacht:

Mizuno - Carbon Gabel MA 23 AL und
Ritchey - Carbon Gabel Comp  sind in der engeren Wahl.
 Bei bike-components habe ich noch eine Trigon - Carbon um 80 gefunden, kennt die wer von euch??

Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau hätte ich eigentlich auch gerne in Alu poliert. Aber meiner Marktrecherche nach, gibts das kaum mehr - zumindest nicht in erschwinglichen Dimensionen. Habt ihr da Tipps?

Bin gespannt auf eure Anregungen!
lg Andreas


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Geil-o-mat.
> 
> Bei Laufrädern wäre für mich auch was ähnlich abgefahrenes wie die Rahmen Pflicht: Rolf Elan Aero (
> http://www.rolfprima.com/products/elan_aero_silver.html ) oder (nicht ganz so außergewöhnlich) Campa Zonda...
> ...



die rolfs sehen mal richtig lässig aus  

vor ca. 2 jahren habe ich meiner liebstem einen neuwertigen satz cosmics als dauerleihgabe überlassen - ich schlauberger    









die vueltas auch - allerdings habe ich vuelta laufräder schon so oft im baumarkt gesehen, dass ich da in sachen qualität so meine zweifel habe.
hat jemand erfahrungen ?


----------



## alf2 (22. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> vor ca. 2 jahren habe ich meiner liebstem einen neuwertigen satz cosmics als dauerleihgabe überlassen - ich schlauberger


Da gratulier ich aber! 
Aussehen tun sie auf alle Fälle gut!

Was mir noch sehr gut gefällt, sind die Fulcrum Racing 7. Mit ca 150 sind sie erschwinglich und es gibt sie in Rot eloxiert. Leider passen sie nicht zum blauen Rahmen. Aber wenn der Farbton stimmt, machen sie sich sicherlich toll an den roten Rennern.





Anbei auch noch ein Foto, wie das ZR 2000 original ausgesehen hat. Sozusagen als Messlatte . Vom blauen (ZR 3000) habe ich leider noch keine Originalfotos gefunden.


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Ich denke das ich mich weitestgehend am Original orientieren werde, allerdings wird die Vorbau-Lenkerkombi sowie die Sattelstütze vermutlich Schwarz. 

Viellecht kommt er ja heute schon, dann werde ich mich mal inspirieren lassen 

Manni


----------



## GT-Man (22. Februar 2007)

Zum roten Rahmen würden doch die Mavic Helium verdammt gut passen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-Helium-LRS...ryZ81670QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2007)

die fulcrum racing und v. a. die mavic helium (auf die habe ich seit jahren ein auge geworfen) sehe toll aus, aber die rahmenfarbe ich dafür meiner meinung deutlich zu dunkel. 
@andreas: am *blauen *rahmen könnte ich mir die allerdings super vorstellen. dann noch die entsprechenden anbauteile dazu  

ich schiele auch etwas auf campas shamal - auch so ein unerreichbarer traum meiner jugend:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120088013342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

würde dann auch zur geplanten schaltgruppe passen.


----------



## alf2 (22. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @andreas: am *blauen *rahmen könnte ich mir die allerdings super vorstellen. dann noch die entsprechenden anbauteile dazu



Allzu bunt solls nicht werden. 
Auf diesem Foto ist das blaue Rad mit roten Laufrädern und ich muss sagen, dass es mich nicht rasend überzeugt. 





Ich werde bei silber oder schwarz bleiben. Was mir allerdings immer besser gefällt sind die Campa Laufräder:

Die Khasim ist schon ganz ok!
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Laufraede...hamsin-Laufradsatz-28-vorne-hinten::2083.html

und die Vento finde ich auch ziemlich gelungen!
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Laufraede...ampagnolo-Vento-28-vorne-und-hinten::747.html

Die Shamal auf die du da äugst sind überhaupt phänomenal!

Vielleicht begehe ich doch auch das Sakrileg und geb ne Campa Veloce drauf!
Was ist denn deren Entsprechung in der Shimano Welt? Die 105er? Die Veloce ist auf alle Fälle etwas teurer!


----------



## bofh (22. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht begehe ich doch auch das Sakrileg und geb ne Campa Veloce drauf!
> Was ist denn deren Entsprechung in der Shimano Welt? Die 105er? Die Veloce ist auf alle Fälle etwas teurer!


Ja, die 105er. Allerdings haben die Veloce-Naben genau wie die Khamsin-Laufräder kein einstellbares Nabenspiel. Ich habe eine Veloce HR-Nabe, die bei warmen Temperaturen so viel Spiel hat, daß die Felge 1 mm hin- und herschlackert. Daß der Khamsin-LRS kein einstellbares Lagerspiel hat, hatte auch schon die Velomotion in einer ihrer 2006er Ausgaben (müßte Oktober sein) bemängelt.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Februar 2007)

@alf2:
abgesehen vom restlichen aufbau finde ich die roten räder zum blauen rahmen ganz lässig (dazu natürlich schwarze reifen). 
109 euro für einen neuen laufradsatz ??? die goldenen sehen auch ganz schmuck aus! und ich habe in meinem ganzen radlerleben noch nie eine nabe nachstellen müssen. 
auch 150 für die ventos sind ja nicht wirklich viel geld. so viel müsste ich für den alten cosmics mindestens auf den tisch legen und für einen satz shamal wohl eher das doppelte...


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2007)

Weiss denn jemand bis wieviel KG die Ventos gefahren werden können?

Vom Preis und Aussehen her schon sehr schick...


----------



## alf2 (22. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @alf2:
> abgesehen vom restlichen aufbau finde ich die roten räder zum blauen rahmen ganz lässig


 Der restliche Aufbau ist aber original 

Die goldenen sprechen mich auch irgendwie an! Meinst du die Qualität ist ok?

Ab wann muss man sich bei den Laufrädern denn die Gewichtsfrage stellen. Können meine 85kg schon ein Problem sein? Der einzige LRS von dem ich dezitiert eine Gewichtsangabe gelesen habe, ist der Mavic Aksium. Der ist bis 100kg freigegeben (ist aber auch nicht der leichteste).


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2007)

also für 100 euros würde ich mal keine hightech räder erwarten, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass campagnolo so richtigen schrott verkauft.

mein plan a ist übrigens schon gescheitert:
anscheinend ist es nicht machbar mit einem shimano-freilauf (easton circuit lrs) eine campa 10-fach zu fahren. schei$$e !
also keine schicken carbonhebel am klein, welches seine teile an das zr hätte abgeben sollen.
oder hat ggf. schon mal jemand einen shimano freilauf erfolgreich mit campa 10fach kombiniert ? ? ?


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Februar 2007)

Angekommen!  Schööööön!


----------



## GTdanni (22. Februar 2007)

Was haben die ZR`s für Steuerköpfe? 

Ich hätte noch nen 1" Syncros silber in 130mm und negativ. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (22. Februar 2007)

Sie haben ein 1" Steuerrohr. Nachdem ich den 50er habe ist ein 130er Vorbau für mich viel zu lang. Ich denke ich werde einen 100er max einen 110er brauchen.

lg Andreas


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Sie haben ein 1" Steuerrohr. Nachdem ich den 50er habe ist ein 130er Vorbau für mich viel zu lang. Ich denke ich werde einen 100er max einen 110er brauchen.
> 
> lg Andreas



Schau Dir den Vorbau bei Versus an, der ist auch 130 mm. 

Der Syncros von Danni ist für Euer Vorhaben sehr empfehlenswert 

Ich weine meinen immer nocht ein wenig nach Aber er ist jetzt in GUTEN Händen , gell


----------



## alf2 (23. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schau Dir den Vorbau bei Versus an, der ist auch 130 mm.



Dachte der ist 110mm!? Schaut auch gar nicht so lang aus.
Ich werde aber zuerst mal meine Sitzpostition auf dem Ding ausloten und dann schauen, was ich für eine Vorbaulänge brauche.

Sollte die Länge aber passen, komme ich gerne darauf zurück!


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Dachte der ist 110mm!? Schaut auch gar nicht so lang aus.



meine rede ! ich habe nach den fotos von heini auch nicht so recht glauben wollen, dass es 130 sind, ist aber so.

in wirklich wirkt er auch nur unwesentlich länger als mein 110er wcs am anderen renner.

vielleicht hat mir der mann aus dem radladen in sachen kompatibilität campa/shimano doch unsinn erzählt - mit miche, bzw. marchisio solls laufen...


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Angekommen!  Schööööön!



puh! das freut - man ist doch immer ein wenig in sorge wenn man so ein stück in die hände eines groben paketfahrers gibt


----------



## GTdanni (23. Februar 2007)

Da will ich euch mal anfüttern 























Auf Wunsch gibts auch noch nen silbernen Spacer dazu (10mm) 


Cu Danni


----------



## alf2 (23. Februar 2007)

So, ich hab meinen gerade von der Post abgeholt. Er war wirklich gut verpackt und sieht heil aus, wenn sich nicht herausstellt, dass der Rahmen verzogen ist, weil die Postler damit herumgeschossen haben. Aber das wollen wir doch mal nicht hoffen.

Er sieht wirklich toll aus   
Ich bin verliebt!!!   
Danke fürs verkuppeln Volker!


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen gerade von der Post abgeholt. Er war wirklich gut verpackt und sieht heil aus, wenn sich nicht herausstellt, dass der Rahmen verzogen ist, weil die Postler damit herumgeschossen haben. Aber das wollen wir doch mal nicht hoffen.


 



alf2 schrieb:


> Er sieht wirklich toll aus
> Ich bin verliebt!!!
> Danke fürs verkuppeln Volker!



gerne doch !


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

neuster stand nach der wochenend-bastlerei - montiert wurden:

steuersatz, gabel + vorbau 
innenlager / kurbel (race face)
flaschenhalter
sattelstütze (nerv dull  + richtey vector (wird noch gegen flite getauscht)


----------



## alf2 (26. Februar 2007)

Respect!

Schaut wirlich gut aus, und wenn du in dem Tempo weitermachst schaffst du es sogar noch in den Wettbewerb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

morgen geht die bestellung für die campa-teile fürs klein raus!
wenn die alles gleich liefern können, wird nächstes w.e. wild geschraubt und die woche drauf probegefahren. d.h. mit dem wettbewerb wird efinitiv nix, aber das stresst mich auch nicht sonderlich ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2007)

Moin!

So, dann berichte ich mal von meinem ZR .

Im Moment sieht es so aus:





Steuersatz: FSA, Industriegelagert, gedichtet
Gabel: Pro Carbon, Aluschaft, Versatz 43 mm
Kurbel: Suntour Superbe Pro 52/39
Innenlager: Dura-Ace 4-Kant, 103mm
LRS: Mavic Aksium Race, silber
Vorbau: Easton EA 30
Lenker: Easton EA 30
Sattelstütze: Trigon Carbon 27,2mm, 350 mm lang
Sattel: Fizik Arione

So denn,
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2007)

Sieht doch schon mal nicht übel aus


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon mal nicht übel aus



...was zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil an Dir liegt   .


----------



## alf2 (1. März 2007)

Hallo Manni!

Sieht toll aus, dein Rad!!
Die schwarzen Teile passen besser als erwartet und die gerade Gabel passt gut zum Styling des gesamten Rahmens.

Die alten Suntour Komponenten sind überhaupt ein Traum! Habe selbst eine 92er XC-Pro auf einem bike und liebe sie!

Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass du mit deinem Aufbau sehr nahe an dem bist was ich mir vorgestellt habe (siehe Seite 1). Aber immerhin hat mein bike zumindest eine andere Farbe 

liebe Grüsse
Andreas

ps: Wie schwer ist den die Gabel?
und hat jemand von euch den Rahmen schon mal abgewogen?


----------



## versus (1. März 2007)

da muss ich andras voll zustimmen - schwarz sieht besser aus als erwartet!

auch die aksium sind echt hübsch! wäre noch eine alternative zu den von mir gesuchten cosmics und mit sicherheit auch billiger (sind selten unter 200 zu bekommen)!


@andreas: stimmt - wiegen habe ich komplett vergessen...


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2007)

Achso: Gabel wiegt so um 580 Gramm mit langem Schaft. Ist nicht die leichteste, soll aber sehr Seitensteif und stabil sein. Schönes Finish. Für den Preis unschlagbar...
Die Kurbel wiegt mit Kettenblättern 610 Gramm.

Das Rad wird (bei mir zumindest) kein Leichtbau sondern auf Funktion und Haltbarkeit ausgelegt. Ich werde wohl viel fahren, z.B. wird der TOURMALET Anfang Juni im Trainingslager in Südfrankreich in Angriff genommen, diverse Rennen sind auch geplant. Beginnen will ich am 31.03.07 in Ascheffel mit "Rund in den Hüttener Bergen". Hoffentlich werde ich bis dahin fertig....


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2007)

Gestern auf der Waage wog die Gabel doch noch 530 Gr., oder trügt mich da mein Gedächnis


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2007)

Hast recht, ich war mir nicht sicher ob 520 oder 580 und wollte nicht übertreiben....

So sollte man nach dem kürzen unter 500 Gramm kommen.

Ich werde sie nach dem Kürzen nochmal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (1. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Kurbel: Suntour Superbe Pro 52/39


Schick. Ich hab an meinem Trainingsrad eine Suntour Sprint - funktioniert gut mit 10fach-Campa-Antrieb.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## versus (2. März 2007)

nachdem ich die aksium laufräder an mannis rad ja schon sehr schick finde und die günstiger zu haben sind als ich dacht, habe ich mal ein bisschen rumgeschaut und das hier gefunden:

http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store3...ucts/ma_rraksilber/SubProducts/ma_rraksi-0002

das beste daran ist, dass der laden ca. *6km* von mir zuhause ist    

da werde ich doch nach feierabend mal reinschauen...


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2007)

Die Laufräder machen wirklich einen guten, soliden Eindruck, und für den Preis muss man nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## versus (2. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder machen wirklich einen guten, soliden Eindruck, und für den Preis muss man nicht lange überlegen.



exakt meine überlegung! passen dann halt vom style nicht so recht zu den anderen älteren teilen, aber falls mich das tatsächlich stören sollte kann ich ggf. meine liebste von einem tausch gegen dauerleihgabe an ihrem renner überzeugen kann, ohne dass sie unglücklich ist  

denn die aksiums sehen wirklich hübsch aus und passen zeitlich auch noch besser besser zu ihrem rad als die ollen cosmics )


----------



## alf2 (8. März 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ihr mich schlagen werdet!

Ich hab mir auf e-bay eine Rock Shox Ruby ersteigert und werde sie wahrscheinlich an den ZR Rahmen schrauben. Photos, wie das Ding zum Rahmen passt gibts, sobald ich die Ruby erhalten habe.





Der Aufbau insgesamt wird wohl nun doch noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, weil ich nächste Woche in Frankfurt bei Diemar Härtel einen Rahmenbaukurs absolviere.


----------



## versus (8. März 2007)

ähm - wie meinen ? ? ?
vielleicht kann dietmar härtel (wer auch immer das sein mag) dir das noch austreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (8. März 2007)

Ja, Andy, komm erstmal nach Deutschland, nicht das Du bei euch in Österreich zuviel Höhenluft abkriegst...  

Mach da bitte nicht so 'ne Gabel rein, wer weiss wie das endet! Gefederte Sattelstütze, Schutzbleche, Dynamo.... Das hat der Rahmen nicht verdient! 

Auch wenn das eine oder andere Weichei schonmal in grauer Vorzeit bei Paris-Roubaix ne Federgabel gefahren hat.


----------



## Kruko (8. März 2007)

Na ja, Federgabel schön und gut, aber im Renner von meiner Seite eher fehl am Platz. 

Hier kann man ja gewichtsmäßig wirklich viel einsparen und dann soll da vorn eine schwere Federgabel mit sehr schlechter Performance rein. 

Die Straßen in Deutschland und in Österreich sind noch so gut, dass man hier gut darauf verzichten kann

Aber in erster Linie musst Du es für Dich selbst entscheiden


----------



## versus (8. März 2007)

also andreas - mach einfach nicht auf, wenn der postler klingelt und alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (8. März 2007)

Auf Melmac braucht man keine Federgabel, ganz sicher nicht, glaube mir!


----------



## redsandow (9. März 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ihr mich schlagen werdet!
> 
> Ich hab mir auf e-bay eine Rock Shox Ruby ersteigert und werde sie wahrscheinlich an den ZR Rahmen schrauben. Photos, wie das Ding zum Rahmen passt gibts, sobald ich die Ruby erhalten habe.
> 
> ...



federgabel-rennrad? beim zxr sehe ich vielleicht noch einen sinn aber sonst 
härtel kenn ich die steffani durch meine großmutter-volksmusik ist das


----------



## alf2 (9. März 2007)

Hui! Duck! Weg!

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was ich da für einen Sturm der Entrüstung auslöse, dann hätte ich mir die Aussage zur Federgabel wohl gespart.

Ob das Ding dann wirklich dranbleibt, weiß ich ja auch nicht. Aber abgeschraubt ist sie ja schnell  

Als ich sie in e-bay gesehen habe, hat es mich halt gejuckt. Es handelt sich um eine Ruby SL. Die Dinger wurden bis 2000 gebaut und passen also zumindest *zeitlich* gut zum Rahmen. Damals hat mich der Gedanke an eine Federgabel am Renner schon sehr fasziniert, aber das Ding war schlicht unleistbar.

Gewichtsmäßig liegt sie angeblich knapp unter 900 gramm, ist also vielleicht noch 200g schwerer als eine Alugabel. Funktionstechnisch liegt sie irgendwo zwischen Mag 21 und RS Sid, bei einem FW von 4cm.

@manni: eine passende gefederte RS Sattelstütze hätte ich tatsächlich zu hause , tu ich dem Rad aber nicht auch noch an.

Ach ja, der Rahmenbauer heisst "Hertel"
http://www.hertel-fahrradrahmen.de/start.php

und ist der einzige weit und breit, der Kurse zum Rahmenbau anbietet.
hier der Kurs:
http://www.bfs-zweiradmechaniker.de/504687942f0ebf309/504687942f0ec190f/50468795d60c56917.html
und hier ein Thread dazu:
http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=6540&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2007)

So, heute oder morgen werde ich wohl fertig, ich warte auf ein Paket aus Luxemburg, darin sind gebrauchte, aber gute Ultegra STI 2-9 fach, sowie neuer Werfer, neue Bremsen, Kassette leicht gebraucht und Schaltwerk, wie neu. Alles Ultegra.

Gekauft übers Tour-forum. Nur mal so als Tip.

Bin ja mal gespannt.


@alf2: Ich sehe in der Alpenbucht keine schreckliche Federgabel  ....?


----------



## versus (14. März 2007)

meins ist auch fast fertig. bei einer ersten probefahrt hat sich leider der verdacht ergeben, dass der silberne 130er vorbau auf längeren touren wohl doch sehr lang für mich ist - so eine schei§§e ! ! !
ich habe ja vom franz. dealer einen schwarzen 100er mit 0° bekommen und den mal probehalber draufgesteckt. sieht gegenüber dem silbernen wirklich grausam aus...
aber erst mal sehen wie es auf der ersten richtigen ausfahrt am wochenende läuft!
fotos gibts auch bald


----------



## alf2 (14. März 2007)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche beim h&s bikediscount eine Ultegra 3fach Komplettgruppe (in Aktion zum sagenhaften Preis) und einen Shimano WHR 550 Systemlaufradsatz bestellt. Bis jetzt ist aber noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung gekommen. Ich habe heute dort angerufen und die scheinen Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben. Hoffe dennoch, dass ich die günstige Gruppe krieg!!!

Die Rock Shox Ruby ist mittlerweile da und sieht am Rahmen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Allerdings zeigt die Waage 1150g an, was deutlich über dem kolportierten Gewicht liegt. Vielleicht wird es nun doch eine Carbongabel.
@manni: Also vielleicht steht sie tatsächlich bald drinnen, ich muss sie aber auf jeden Fall mal probefahren.

Ich habe den Rahmen auch abgewogen. Die Küchenwaage zeigt für den 50er 1650g, was für einen Rahmen dieses Alters gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.


----------



## versus (14. März 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzte Woche beim h&s bikediscount eine Ultegra 3fach Komplettgruppe (in Aktion zum sagenhaften Preis) und einen Shimano WHR 550 Systemlaufradsatz bestellt. Bis jetzt ist aber noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung gekommen. Ich habe heute dort angerufen und die scheinen Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben. Hoffe dennoch, dass ich die günstige Gruppe krieg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (15. März 2007)

@versus: wie sind denn die neuen Ultremo? Sollen ja sehr leicht und sehr Pannensicher sein. Ich habe z.Zt. auf dem neuen Renner einen Conti Supersonic drauf, der ist garantiert Pannensicher (Da kann man sicher sein das man auch eine Panne hat, das gibt Planungssicherheit....) 

Habe vor, entweder den Ultremo oder Michelin Pro Race² zu fahren.
Was meint die Gemeinde?

Manni


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2007)

Der Michelin ist gut für jede Menge Kilometer. Im Regen ist er nicht unbedingt der Held, aber auch nicht gefählich. Pannensicherheit klasse. Ultremo soll ja gut im Regen sein und noch leicht Rollen. Aber ob die Schrift so gut zum GT paßt....
Ich hab jetzt Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX drauf. Gehen super, haben Gripp ohne Ende, werden aber wohl nicht so lange halten.


----------



## Kruko (15. März 2007)

Auf meinen ZR ist auch der Michelin Pro Race montiert. Bisher keinerlei Defekte. 

Unkomplizierter Reifen ohne nennenswerte Schwächen


----------



## versus (15. März 2007)

also den ultremo habe ich jetzt wie erwähnt auf dem klein und ca. 100km gefahren. die habe ich ohne panne hinter mich gebracht ;-)
das gewicht kommt genau hin 195gramm pro stück.
ich mag die schrift und auch die völlig profillose oberfläche sieht ganz schick aus. hatte vorher 2mal nacheinander contis grand prix 3000.
wenn ich ehrlich bin, stelle ich keinen signifikanten unterschied fest - und runtergefahren wiegen die contis auch unter 200gram ;-)


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin, stelle ich keinen signifikanten unterschied fest - und runtergefahren wiegen die contis auch unter 200gram ;-)



Geht mir bei RR-Reifen auch so. Ich fand bisher vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis den Rubena Rubino Pro am besten. Guter Preis, guter Grip, keinen Platten.
Aber mit Conti Grand Prix (ohne Zahl, günstig und pannensicher) bin ich früher auch gut gefahren. "Normale" alte Stelvios von Schwalbe fand ich recht schnell "eckig gefahren". Trotzdem habe ich auf mein Edge jetzt die neuen "Stelvio Plus" mit Schutzeinlage aufgezogen, da für mich Pannenschutz vor Speed kommt. Bin ja kein Rennfahrer  
Wer eh nicht viel unterwegs ist und kein Gewichtsfanatiker, ist wohl mit dem normalen Conti Grand Prix oder auch dem Zaffiro (Rubena) und Schwalbe Blizzard gar nicht so schlecht bedient...


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2007)

So, mein ZR ist mit mir grade von der ersten Probe- und Einstellfahrt zurückgekommen, so sieht es jetzt aus  :



    Heute Nachmittag werde ich die erste kleine Tour fahren, es fährt sich fantastisch....


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2007)

Sehr schick, Manni!  
Was ist das für eine Kurbel, die sieht so angenehm schlank aus, gefällt mir sehr gut!

Edit: Hab´s gelesen, die Suntour Superbe Pro ist einfach geil! Heute wird ja wieder alles optisch so fett designt...


----------



## alf2 (17. März 2007)

Hallo Manni,

ist echt schön geworden dein racer!!

Vor allem die Kurbel gefällt mir gut. Das einzige wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ist, ob ein schwarzer Steuersatz nicht besser gepasst hätte.

Ansonsten kann ich es kaum mehr erwarten, bis der h&s bikediscount mein Paket endlich verschickt, damit ich auch schrauben kann.

lg Andreas


----------



## versus (17. März 2007)

hey manni,

sehr schön! ich muss zwar meinen vorrednern widersprechen und sagen, dass für mich die kurbel als einziges älteres teil etwas aus den restlichen parts raussticht. das finde ich aber  nicht wirklich schlimm !

ich hoffe mein rad auch bald fotofertig zu haben - fahrfertig ist es ja schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen!

Heute bin ich mit meinen Betriebssportlern unterwegs gewesen, wir sind ca. 55 Km bei Sonnenschein, aber auch teilweise starkem Wind, im Hamburger Nordosten gefahren. Endlich mal kein Carbonrahmen, so die Aussage eines Teamkollegen, schönes Rad! Das meinten auch die anderen, dann fährt sichs natürlich nochmal so schön. 

Das Rad fährt einfach fantastisch, ich fühle mich abolut wohl darauf. Mit den Spacern werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen experimentieren, im Moment find ichs so ganz gut. Und die Kurbel ist wirklich (für mich) eine der schönsten überhaupt.
Die modernen Ultegras sehen, mit Verlaub gesagt, für mich aus wie eine Bratpfanne.

@versus + alf2: bin gespannt auf eure Räder!


----------



## kingmoe (17. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mit den Spacern werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen experimentieren, im Moment find ichs so ganz gut. Und die Kurbel ist wirklich (für mich) eine der schönsten überhaupt.



Einfachste und kostenlose Möglichkeit, das Cockpit etwas "aufzuhübschen":
Nur noch 1cm Spacer und Vorbau einfach umdrehen  
Allerdings musst du dann den Gabelschaft kürzen, wenn oben kein spacer drauf soll (was eher aussehen würde).

Wenn du dir sicher bist, den LRS zu behalten, würde ich die Aufkleber ablösen.


----------



## GTdanni (17. März 2007)

Sehr schönes Rad. 

Die Farbe sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. 

Aber 2 Dinge sind mir aufgefallen. 

1. Die STI sind irgendwie komisch montiert und müssten eigentlich weiter oben am Lenkerbogen sitzen. Dadurch müsste dann der Lenker aber weiter nach unten gedreht werden. So würde ich es montieren, wenn du damit klar kommst ist es ok. 

2. Die Sattelstütze sollte doch sicher andersrum montiert werden. Das Loch ist doch schräg gebohrt und soll somit den Winkel des Sitzrohres zum Sattel ausgleichen. Ausserdem sieht es so total undynamisch aus und macht dich sicher 2-3 km/h langsamer. 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> 1. Die STI sind irgendwie komisch montiert und müssten eigentlich weiter oben am Lenkerbogen sitzen. Dadurch müsste dann der Lenker aber weiter nach unten gedreht werden. So würde ich es montieren, wenn du damit klar



hmmm... finde ich nicht.
ich schraube derzeit auch sehr viel an stis und lenkern rum und habe mir über deren stellung auch schon viel gedanken gemacht.
komme aber (wie manni wohl auch) zu dem schluss, dass es mir am bequemsten erscheint, wenn der obere teil des lenkers vor der biegung nahezu waagerecht ist, bzw. nur ganz leicht abfällt und die stis dann quasi die verlängerung davon bilden und auch annähernd waagerecht weiter verlaufen, oder leicht ansteigen. versteht man das jetzt  ???

so halt (jaja ist kein gt ):






GTdanni schrieb:


> 2. Die Sattelstütze sollte doch sicher andersrum montiert werden. Das Loch ist doch schräg gebohrt und soll somit den Winkel des Sitzrohres zum Sattel ausgleichen. Ausserdem sieht es so total undynamisch aus und macht dich sicher 2-3 km/h langsamer.



die klemmung sieht für mich so aus, als wäre die bohrung senkrecht zur rohrachse (wie bei tune o. ä .). oder ? dann wäre die montagerichtung wieder egal.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2007)

Hi,

tja, bei den STI's ist es so wie Volker sagt, der Lenker bis zur Krümmung nur leicht abfallend. Evtl. setze ich die STI's noch einen Tick höher. Diese Anordnung sieht man sehr oft so, hab ich einfach kopiert und finde es sehr angenehm. Die Bohrung der Sattelklemmung ist tatsächlich waagerecht durch die Sattelstütze, das drehen würde also keinen Sinn machen. Allerdings habe ich die durch die Sattelstütze gehende Halterung noch Mittig ausgerichtet, sieht jetzt schon etwas besser aus. 
Heute leider keine Ausfahrt, ich sitzen hier unterm Fenster (Dachschräge) und verstehe mein eigenes Wort nicht, so sehr hagelt es grade! 

Schade, denn jetzt macht auch endlich das Grundlagentraining Spaß! Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf unser Trainingslager in Südfrankreich in der ersten Juniwoche, Diesmal soll ja auch der nächste Berg der TdF in der HC, der Tourmalet, erfahren werden.


So denn,

Manni


----------



## GTdanni (18. März 2007)

Ok, bei der Sattelstütze hätte ich selber sehen können das die Bohrung mittig sitzt. Ich hab schon mehrere solcher "Tunepatent" Stützen gehabt und da war immer das Loch schräg gebohrt. 
Funzt aber auch so, sieht nur komisch aus. 

Bei den STI`s meinte ich ja das selbe wie ihr. Der Lenker sollte gerade in die STI übergehen, auf den Bildern sieht es eben so aus als müssten die Hebel noch weiter höher. 

Kann aber täuschen und wenn du sagst die sind so ok glaub ich dir das auch. 

Ich hab heute an meinem GT Renner nen Computer mit Trittfrequenz angebaut (Kabel) Das sieht irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. 
Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich das Kabel am Unterrohr verlegen soll. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich hab heute an meinem GT Renner nen Computer mit Trittfrequenz angebaut (Kabel) Das sieht irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
> Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich das Kabel am Unterrohr verlegen soll.
> 
> Cu Danni



das problem hatte ich auch schon - am ende wurde es dann mit isolierband ans unterrohr gebappt. schwarzes band und schwarzes kabel auf schwarzem rahmen war noch okay, aber bei bb wirds schon etwas schwieriger


----------



## alf2 (22. März 2007)

Heute ist nach 2-wöchiger Wartezeit endlich das Paket vom h&s bikediscount angekommen. Inhalt: neben Socken, Handschuhen und ein paar Verschleißteilen fürs Mounty - eine Ultegra 3-fach Gruppe und ein Shimano WH-R 550 Laufradsatz.

Nachdem ich die Teile ausgpackt und liebevoll begutachtet hatte, habe ich dann einige davon ans bike gesteckt um eine Vorstellung davon zu kriegen, wie es mal aussehen wird. Hier das Resultat:





Allerdings beschäftigen mich noch einige Punkte:

- ich habe im Rennradforum vor kurzem gelesen, dass die WHR 550 für schwerere Fahrer nicht so geeignet sind. Da ich so zwischen 85 und 89kg pendle, gehöre ich wohl dazu. Ich könnte sie noch zurück schicken und gegen Aksium tauschen, aber eigentlich gefallen mir die Shimano LR mit den wenigen Speichen besser. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem LRS? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

- irgendwie finde ich dass die Ruby sogar ganz gut ans Rad passt, sie ist halt doch recht schwer. Wird wohl noch ne Carbongabel.

- ich habe kaum Vorbauten mit 1" gefunden, Firmen wie Ritchey, Syntace, etc. bieten aber Hülsen von 1" auf 1 1/8" an. Halten die auch so gut? Ist das vielleicht sogar besser, weil sich der Druck besser verteilt? Hats jemand schon ausprobiert?

So und hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## cleiende (22. März 2007)

@alf2

1) Der WHR 550 hält aus Erfahrung auch 85kg aus (bin im Winter so schwer, im Sommer nicht). Naben laufen aber etwas rauh.
2) Die Ruby sieht echt mies aus. Weg damit, ran ans Hollandrad.
3) 1" RR-Vorbauten erfordern etwas Zeit. Stell mal ne Suche in Ebay UK und USA rein, da tauchen immer wieder Syncros RR-Vorbauten auf. Schau mal!
Klick!
Klack!
Wobei ich nach einer gerissenen Schraube eine Abneigung gegen Vorbauten mit nur einer Schraube zur Lenkerklemmung habe.

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## versus (23. März 2007)

also wenn ich versuche mir die gabel wegzudenken sieht das doch sehr vielversprechend aus !
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es wirklich probleme mit den laufrädern geben sollte. das sind räder für den normalen gebrauch von normalen menschen mit *normalen *gewichten - so wie meins auch ;-)

im zweifel paul lange frage!


----------



## Catsoft (23. März 2007)

Die WHR-550 fahr ich auf dem Crosser, Haben bisher einen guten Eindruck hunterlassen. Mann braucht zum Zentrieren einen Spezialschlüssel und zentrieren tut (wie wohl auch bei den Aksiums) bald nötig.

An Mannis Rad ist auch eine Vorbauhülse verbau. Bin Jahrelang mit solchen Dingern unterwegs gewesen, hat seinen Zweck immer voll erfüllt. Zur besseren Optik sollten dann allerdings möglichst dicke Spacer genomen werden.

Robert

P.S.: Die Gabel beleidigt meine Augen :kotz:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern ist nun der Rahmen aus Frankreich eingetroffen. Für 20 Versand recht günstig, und auch sehr schnell.

Leider gibts wie immer nen Wermutstropfen. Das Klebeband hat an mehreren Stellen richtig hartnäckige Klebereste hinterlassen.

Außerdem fehlt der cable guide am Tretlagergehäuse. War das bei den anderen auch? Gehört meiner Meinung eigentlich dazu. Bei betd.co.uk kostet ein ähnlicher fürs i-drive 3 Pfund, vom Aufwand und Gebührenwahnsinn ganz zu schweigen.

Na und jetzt bin ich halt auf der Suche nach ner 1Zoll Gabel, Steuersatz und Spacern. Hab gesehen, am Aufbau von Manni1599 war eine Pro Gabel (Firma gehört zu Shimano) verbaut. Stammt die von http://www.radsport-heidler.de/Rennraeder_Teile.htm ? Bzw. bist du zufrieden, wie ist die Verarbeitungsqualität? Ich brauch aber nicht unbedingt ne Carbon Gabel, ne Alu täts auch.

An diesen Teilen hängt es jetzt halt, der Rest wird ja vom GIANT übernommen, es sei denn ich krieg ne besonders hohe Jahresprämie und einen Rappel und Rinderwahn, dann kauf ich mir ne neue Gruppe))

Hänge mal noch paar Bilder an, aber ist halt ein nackiger GT ZR 2000 Rahmen wie die beiden anderen auch, also viel Neues sieht man nicht)

Grüße
Peter


----------



## kingmoe (23. März 2007)

@peru73: Welcome to the racing club  

Kabelführung fürs Lagergehäuse kostet doch nur ´nen Euro in (fast) jedem Bikeshop, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Und: Ich wäre für eine Alu-Gabel in silber, passend zum Hinterbau. Carbon ist eh überbewertet. Naja, ich mag es zumindest nicht so...


----------



## Kruko (23. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Carbon ist eh überbewertet. Naja, ich mag es zumindest nicht so...



Siehe auch Deine Bewertung im Rennrad-Wettbewerb   

Aber da muss ich Moe recht geben. Ich würde auch eine Alu-Gabel einbauen. 

Von den drei "alten" ZR's gefällt mir der Aufbau von Versus mit dem Silberzeug vorne am besten. (@versus: das sage ich nicht, weil die Sachen von mir waren) Es passt einfach besser zum Rad. 

Ich hoffe, dass alf und danni mir diese Aussage nicht krumm nehmen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. März 2007)

Hi kingmoe,

danke, danke...

morgen hab ich ja Zeit, da werd ich den lokalen Dealer mal nerven. Wollt ja eigentlich die Gabel vom alten Rad nehmen, dann strahlen lassen und polieren (da ham wir es ja wieder, das Polierthema), aber wie gesagt 1 1/8 Zoll. Mal sehen wo ich was herkrieg. Vielleicht kann ja ein versierter Photoshop- Könner mal das Bild von Mannis Aufbau nehmen und die Gabel in Rahmenfarbe faken, das war bisher noch gar nicht im Gespräch. Würd ich gerne mal sehen. Nen Lackierer zu finden der das dann anmischt dürfte zu machen sein.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Die Pro-Gabel habe ich hier in HH beim Händler meines Vertrauens für schlappe 69,- Euronen gekauft, da bekommt man echt ganz gut was fürs Geld. Ist allerdings eigentlich für integrierte Steuersätze gedacht, sieht man aber nur wenn man ganz genau hinschaut. Ich finde sie fährt sich ausgezeichnet. Hatte auch erst an eine silberne Alugabel gedacht, die Carbongabel soll aber etwas komfortabler sein. Ausserdem mag ich das Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. März 2007)

ok, ab jetzt heisst der fred: 4 neue rennräder 

ich bekomme es vielleicht dann dieses wochenende mal hin ein foto des akuellen aufbaustands mit silberner gabe zu machen - wobei ich die laufradfrage noch immer nicht beantwortet habe...


----------



## Muckelchen (27. März 2007)

Moin Moin!
So der Schwamm hat wieder etwas aufgesaugt  
Heute ist mein ZR 2000 Frame (Rot) aus Frankreich gekommen. Danke Volker  

Ich weiß nur noch nicht so recht wie ich ihn aufbaue. Denke wohl mit einer silbernen Alugabel und einer Ultegra Gruppe (habe ich noch liegen).
Eigentlich wollte ich schwarze Parts wie Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau etc. verbauen, aber dann ist die Verwechslunggefahr mit Manni´s zu groß, und das haben wir ja (ungewollt) schon bei Stollenrädern 

So Long
Muckelchen


----------



## versus (27. März 2007)

fein, fein ! die familie hat wieder zuwachs bekommen


----------



## Kruko (27. März 2007)

Wenn das so weiter geht können wir so langsam bei rennrad-news ein Unterforum aufmachen  

5 neue plus die 5 "alten" macht insgesamt 10 Räder  

Auf das es mehr werden


----------



## cleiende (27. März 2007)

Soviel frischen Wind verträgt die Muskelöl- und Kilometerfresserfraktion nicht


----------



## versus (28. März 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Soviel frischen Wind verträgt die Muskelöl- und Kilometerfresserfraktion nicht



  jaaa, ich glaube die würden viel spass mit uns haben - "wie? du hast den rahmen nicht gewogen???"  


damit die freude bei allen neuerwebern anhält gleich eine warnung vorab:

beim vollständigen einschlagen des lenkers nach rechts stösst (zumindest bei mir) die vordere bremszange an den oberen zug gegenhalter - bei mir ist da ein stück lack abgeplatzt!  
nicht, dass es jetzt einen mords-schlag gebraucht hätte...
der lack scheint nicht so wahnsinnig robust zu sein.


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2007)

Mich haben SIe da als Schweden  bzw. den ZR als Ikea-Renner bezeichnet. 

Man fällt aber auch da mit einem GT positiv auf


----------



## versus (29. März 2007)

hier mal der stand kurz vor dem endzustand. leider nicht mehr mit dem silbernen 130er syncros (mein kreuuuuuz...), sondern mit 100er syncros in schwarz.
die laufräder sind vom bike meiner liebsten (ist sie so verständnisvoll) - nur die gelben reifen waren noch drauf. die habe ich schnell mit p.s. gefärbt.
noch ein weisser flite drauf - fertig:


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hier mal der stand kurz vor dem endzustand. leider nicht mehr mit dem silbernen 130er syncros (mein kreuuuuuz...), sondern mit 100er syncros in schwarz.
> die laufräder sind vom bike meiner liebsten (ist sie so verständnisvoll) - nur die gelben reifen waren noch drauf. die habe ich schnell mit p.s. gefärbt.
> noch ein weisser flite drauf - fertig:



Da bleibt nicht viel zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (29. März 2007)

Wirklich sehr schön, Volker!   Da gibts nichts zu meckern. Was ist das für ein Schaltwerk?


----------



## versus (30. März 2007)

danke! das schaltwerk ist ein campa avanti !
als ich mir damals die ergopower gekauft hatte, hat mir das der berkäufer dazu geschenkt - sehr nett ! 
obwohl das eine der unteren gruppen war funktioniert das teil bestens.

übrigens gibt es noch ein neues rennrad in unseren reihen: (der immer noch meist verschollene) oldman hat sich auch eins klar gemacht - glaube ein edge, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2007)

Dann mal los, Oldman 

Aber fahren müsst ihr auch 

In 14 Tagen ist Anmeldeschluss am Jedermann-Rennen um den Henninger Turm. 

Dann würde ich nicht nur die Bilder bewundern können, sondern die Renner in Natura sehen 

Was doch auch viel schöner ist


----------



## versus (30. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> In 14 Tagen ist Anmeldeschluss am Jedermann-Rennen um den Henninger Turm.



in 14 tagen kurve ich mit dem renner rund um den mont ventoux und wenns klappt auch hinauf


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2007)

Sehr schöne Schleuder, Versus!!!


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> in 14 tagen kurve ich mit dem renner rund um den mont ventoux und wenns klappt auch hinauf



Frankfurt ist erst am 01.05.07 

In 14 Tagen ist nur der Anmeldeschluss dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (30. März 2007)

Mahlzeit!
Schade da bin ich zwar ganz in der Nähe von Frankfurt (am 01.05) aber werde da wohl nicht in der Lage sein ein "Rennen" zu fahren  
Wie wäre es sonst mit den HEW Cyclassics? Ich weiß die Startplätze sind ja alle schon weg, aber in den Wochen bzw. ein paar Tage vorher bekommt man ja immer noch welche Angeboten, weil einige dann doch nicht können. 
Ein paar aus diesem Forum werden ja mit ihrem GT-Renner am Start sein


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es sonst mit den HEW Cyclassics? Ich weiß die Startplätze sind ja alle schon weg, aber in den Wochen bzw. ein paar Tage vorher bekommt man ja immer noch welche Angeboten, weil einige dann doch nicht können.
> Ein paar aus diesem Forum werden ja mit ihrem GT-Renner am Start sein



Ich bin auch dabei, wir hatten ja schon darüber gesprochen. Ich möchte nur bestätigen, das man eigentlich immer noch einen Startplatz bekommt. Entweder über die Online-Börse im HEW-Forum oder am Renn-WE vor Ort, wo die etlichen Zettel der Aus- / Umsteiger an den schwarzen Brettern hängen.

Forum:
http://www.hew-cyclassics.de/talk/


----------



## Manni1599 (31. März 2007)

Moin!

So, heute erster Renneinsatz fürs ZR, "Rund in den Hüttener Bergen" stand an.
Schöne, sehr wellige Strecke mit einigen ganz netten Anstiegen, Rundkurs, 16,5 Km pro Runde. In der Hobbyklasse wurde die Runde 2 mal gefahren, also standen am Ende gut 33 Km auf dem Tacho. Ich habe 1Std. und 2 min. gebraucht, wäre unter einer Stunde geblieben wenn ich den Werferanschlag vorn richtig eingestellt hätte. Leider habe ich die Kette zu weit übers grosse Kettenblatt gedückt, also anhalten und Kette wieder auflegen, in Schwung kommen.....

Egal, das Rad läuft einfach Klasse. Der Rahmen bietet einfach einen sehr guten Komfort, finde ich. Ausserdem war es das schönste Rad am Start  , wenn ich diese hypermodernen Unterschenkeldicken Carbonrahmen sehe bin ich froh das ich so ein Ding nicht fahre. Manche (ich glaube, es war ein Stevens) haben so dicke Steuerrohre wie Arnie Oberarme.

Morgen folgt das nächste Rennen, "Rund um den Wittensee", diesmal 40 Km.

Mal sehen wie das wird.
So denn,

Manni

@floidacroid: schicker Renner, super Preis, Glückwunsch!


Cylassics fahre ich latürnich auch, allerdings mit meiner Betriebssport-Mannschaft. Werden wohl so 5-6 Rennradrennen werden dieses Jahr.

Und dann noch ein paar MTB-Rennen....
Vielleicht wird das dicke Kind dann endlich mal 'n bisschen dünner.


----------



## alf2 (31. März 2007)

Hallo Volker (Versus)!

Sieht echt klasse aus dein Renner. Mit dem weissen Sattel wird es beinahe perfekt. Nur der schwarze Vorbau stört etwas nachdem du so konsequent auf poliertes Alu setzt.

Ich habe morgen auch Schraubetermin, allerdings warte ich noch immer auf die Carbongabel, den Steuersatz, sowie Lenker und Vorbau. Hoffe die Sachen kommen bald, damit ich auch mal ausfahren kann!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich auch noch mal den augenblicklichen Stand durchgeben. Also das Thema, Gabel rot/poliert ist noch aktuell, der Lackierer braucht aber noch. Also für 60 ne Kinesis Carbongabel rein. Leider fehlt immer noch der silbernen 1" Steuersatz, ohne den brauch ich nicht weitermachen. Ach ja, es fehlt auch noch die Carbon Stütze von syncros, die liegt noch im Schrank.
Also nicht viel Neues, aber wenigstens ein Lebenszeichen. Es wird also noch geschraubt).

Ach ja, noch eine Frage: habt ihr ne gute Adresse für Sattelklemmbolzen? Und welche genau habt ihr drin? 8x25mm. Ich hatte jetzt noch einen zuhause, da hat aber der Außendurchmesser der Schrauben/Mutterköpfe nicht gepasst. 







Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (1. April 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker (Versus)!
> 
> Sieht echt klasse aus dein Renner. Mit dem weissen Sattel wird es beinahe perfekt. Nur der schwarze Vorbau stört etwas nachdem du so konsequent auf poliertes Alu setzt.



danke! mit dem vorbau kann ich dir nur recht geben !!!
wenn mir irgendwann ein passender zuläuft, werde ich zugreifen.

das hier wäre zum beispiel was:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200094055443&rd=1&rd=1

   

@peru: die gabel sieht doch schon sehr gut aus !
sattelklemmbolzen sind standard und in jedem radladen zu bekommen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier erstmal der vorläufige, fahrfertige Endstand, es kommen noch ne Truvative Rouleur Carbon Kurbel und ein besserer Antrieb, die Gabel wird nach den ersten Fahretn sicher noch ein paar cm lassen müssen:






So, Grüße an alle, ich mach jetzt Probefahrt)


----------



## oldman (10. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hier mal der stand kurz vor dem endzustand. leider nicht mehr mit dem silbernen 130er syncros (mein kreuuuuuz...), sondern mit 100er syncros in schwarz.
> die laufräder sind vom bike meiner liebsten (ist sie so verständnisvoll) - nur die gelben reifen waren noch drauf. die habe ich schnell mit p.s. gefärbt.
> noch ein weisser flite drauf - fertig:



moin versus,

seeeeehr schön ist es geworden, trotzdem eine klitzekleine bemerkung: vorbau.
in silber würde es besser passen, imho
meine flunder sollte in 3-4 wochen fertig sein...


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> moin versus,
> 
> seeeeehr schön ist es geworden, trotzdem eine klitzekleine bemerkung: vorbau.
> in silber würde es besser passen, imho
> meine flunder sollte in 3-4 wochen fertig sein...



ja da kann ich dir nur recht geben !
hatte ich ja selbst auch schon bemängelt. ich warte da aber ab, bis ich was wirklich passendes finde. null grad finde ich allerdings gerade sehr angenehm  
mann, man wird halt doch nicht jünger...


----------



## alf2 (18. April 2007)

*Hurra!!!*

Gestern ist nach 5-wöchiger Wartezeit und einigen Telefonaten das *Paket* von bike-components *gekommen*. Inhalt: Carbongabel, Steuersatz, Lenker, Werkzeug, Montagepaste und einige Kleinteile. Nun kann ich endlich daran gehen das Rad zu komplettieren. Das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist ein passender Vorbau. Aber ich werde mal zum schrauben anfangen und dann Fotos reinstellen. 

Vorab die Teileliste:


Rahmen: GT ZR 3000, BJ 99 Rh 50
Gabel: Trigon Carbongabel mit Aluminiumschaft, 1" ahead Gabelscheiden, gebogen, Vorlauf 40 mm 
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra 3-fach Komplettgruppe (habe mir noch extra ein kurzes Schaltwerk dazugekauft und werde ausprobieren, ob sich das auch ausgeht)
Laufradsatz: Mavic Aksium Race, silber (der Shimano gefiel mir zwar besser, habe ihn aber nun aus Stabilitätsgründen umgetauscht) 
Reifen: Continental Grand Prix
Steuersatz: Stronglight A9 Light, Ahead 1" in schwarz  
Vorbau: suche ich noch  
Lenker: Syntace Racelite 
Pedale: Shimano 105 (Look System) 
Sattel: Derzeit SDG i-Beam, wird aber wahrscheinlich Selle Italia SLK
Sattelstütze: GT (aus meinem Avalanche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. April 2007)

hört sich gut an ! viel spass beim basteln...


----------



## GTdanni (18. April 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich habe noch einen Syncros 130/-6° in Silber.  (Bilder hatte ich schonmal hier gezeigt) 

Würde ich gern abgeben. 

Cu Danni


----------



## alf2 (19. April 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe noch einen Syncros 130/-6° in Silber.  (Bilder hatte ich schonmal hier gezeigt)
> 
> Würde ich gern abgeben.
> 
> Cu Danni


 Danke fürs Angebot, der würde mir auch gut gefallen. Hab jetzt schon ein paar Räder probegefahren um die richtige Länge zu ermitteln und ich hab das Gefühl, dass 90(+- 10)mm gut passen würden. 130 ist mir auf alle Fälle zu lange.


----------



## GT-Man (3. Mai 2007)

Habe mir nun auch ein GT Rennrad (neben dem Tri-Vengeance) zugelegt:





Versand aus UK war nicht billig, aber ES MUSSTE SEIN!


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2007)

das ist aber ein richtiges schönes stück ! ! !
habe ich in der englischen bucht auf schon öfter gesehen.

wieviel hat der versand denn gekostet wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## oldman (3. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das ist aber ein richtiges schönes stück ! ! !
> habe ich in der englischen bucht auf schon öfter gesehen.
> 
> wieviel hat der versand denn gekostet wenn ich mal fragen darf?



irgendwas um die 70 Pfünder, ich wollte es auch mal.....


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2007)

70 ? ? ?
autsch... na wenigstens war der rahmen recht günstig!


----------



## GT-Man (4. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> 70 ? ? ?
> autsch... na wenigstens war der rahmen recht günstig!



Ja der Versand war heftig, aber zum Glück habe ich nicht den Sofortkauf gemacht und es ist (zum Glück) keiner über das Mindestgebot von 95 Euro gegangen. Denke, dass da nichts besonderes rankommen wird, eher was Solides (z.B. 105er Gruppe, Ritchey, Mavic CXP).


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2007)

hab ich eben in der us-bucht entdeckt - schicke laufäder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160113835488&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (8. Mai 2007)

Das Edge ist heute aus GB angekommen. Insgesamt sehr guter Zustand, keine Beulen (am Unterrohr spiegelts nur) und kaum Kratzer:



Mal schauen, wie sich die Straight-Fork fährt - wahrscheinlich bockhart. Die purple Flaschenhalterschrauben kommen - wie passend   - ans purple Zaskar. Auf jeden Fall sollen die Anbauteile nur schwarz bzw. silber werden.


----------



## alf2 (19. Mai 2007)

Nachdem ich mein ZR nun zusammengaschraubt habe, wird es zeit für ein Update:









Ich fahre derzeit noch auf der Walze damit um die richtige Vorbaulänge herauszufinden. 

Der Vorbau wird auf alle Fälle noch gegen einen schwarzen getauscht
Der Spacerturm kommt dann natürlich auch weg
Sattel und Lenkerband sollen weiss werden


----------



## Kruko (19. Mai 2007)

Gruß nach Österreich ,

der Aufbau sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Meinen Glückwunsch  Bin ganz gespannt auf das Endergebnis. Ich kann Dir nur sagen beeile Dich, es lohnt sich.   Mit einem GT-Renner bist Du etwas besonderes unter den Asphalt-Bikern

Werde demnächst noch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem ZR machen. Ihr habt mich ein wenig angesteckt und ich habe dem Rad einen neuen Laufradsatz und den Umbau auf eine Ultegra gegönnt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo alf2,

sehr schönes Rad! Aber weißes Lenkerband würd ich lassen. Sieht nach ein paar km eh total speckig aus und pass irgendwie meiner Meinung nicht dazu. Aber möchte hier keine Geschmacksdiskussion anstossen. Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch das 3000er haben, das gabs ja leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe. Ich finde mein ZR2000 auch recht hübsch, aber in blau sieht es noch besser aus!!

Viel Spaß damit!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2007)

hey alf2,

sieht doch schon richtig lässig aus! 
und ich muss peru widersprechen: wenn man handschuhe trägt bleibt weisses band recht lange frisch und man kann es mit waschmittel und einer bürste auch wieder ganz gut reinigen.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Rennradradler,

ich hätte mal ne bitte an Euch. Könntet ihr mal von Euren Rahmen die Maße von:
*Rahmenhöhe (gemessen Mitte Tretlager -  Oberkante Oberrohr)
Rahmenhöhe (gemessen Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sattelrohr)
Steuerrohrlänge
Oberrohrlänge (Mitte - Mitte) *:
nachmessen und hier einstellen?
Wäre echt Top 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (8. Juli 2007)

GT Rage BJ 97 60er RH 

RH Mitte/OK Oberrohr 59cm 
RH Mitte/OK Sitzrohr 62cm 
OR M/M 58cm 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2007)

ich habe es gerade nicht greifbar, aber das zr2000 in rh 56 hat eine oberrohrlänge von 56cm m-m


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
Nummer vier lebt!  
     
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130130993585&rd=1&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

   

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## Kruko (10. Juli 2007)

Ich wünsch Dir schon jetzt viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Boramaniac (10. Juli 2007)

Habe mit viel Interesse und Begeisterung Eure Beiträge gelesen.
Ich bin begeistert von Euren Aufbauten, bin allerdings kein Fan
vom RR an sich... Hab's versucht, nicht mein Ding...

Muß aber dennoch meinen Beifall den Buildern spendieren.  

Sollte noch jemand Interesse am Aufbau eines solchen Bikes
bekunden: GT ZR3000 und GT ZR-2000... Viel Spass...


----------



## GT-Man (11. Juli 2007)

Für lange Kerls:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZR-1-0-Rennra...9QQihZ008QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2007)

neue bilder von meinem renner im zeigt her fred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3875543&postcount=3531


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

heute hat die Post ein großes Paket aus Frankreich gebracht 
ist echt ein geiler Rahmen!!
Aber ich habe echt das Gefühl, das der Rahmen mir zu groß ist  

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Muckelchen (11. August 2007)

Moin!

So habe mal eben mein ZR 2000 zusammen gepuzzelt 
Die Cyclassics kommen ja mit großen Schritten immer näher. 









Werde es gleich mal eine Runde im Regen testen. Sind leider nur Handy Bilder. 
Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## alf2 (11. August 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin!
> So habe mal eben mein ZR 2000 zusammen gepuzzelt



Ist schön geworden!
Bin schon gespannt auf bessere Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. August 2007)

sieht gut aus (zumindest das was man sehen kann ;-) !

ich finde das teil fährt sich auch ganz grossartig. ich war ja gerade 3 wochen damit in der provence unterwegs und war hochzufrieden ! 

bilder folgen !


----------



## Hupert (11. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde das teil fährt sich auch ganz grossartig. ich war ja gerade 3 wochen damit in der provence unterwegs und war hochzufrieden !



Gut zu wissen... ich habe mir da auch was an Land gezogen (mir ist die 56 nämlich nicht zu groß ) und dachte eher an Campa (silber) + ein wenig weiss. Wenn´s soweit ist folgen Bilder...


----------



## versus (11. August 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen... ich habe mir da auch was an Land gezogen (mir ist die 56 nämlich nicht zu groß ) und dachte eher an Campa (silber) + ein wenig weiss. Wenn´s soweit ist folgen Bilder...



na dann willkommen im club - wir scheinen ein wenig den gleichen geschmack zu haben  :





campa schaltung + sattelstütze, silber polierte anbauteile:
miche bremsen, race face turbine kurbeln, mavic cosmic expert, ttt lenker, elite ciussi flaschenhalter, und nokons  
ein silberner vorbau und ein weisser sattel soll noch dran kommen!

leider hat mir im urlaub beim auffüllen der flaschen am chalet reynard (6km unterhalb des mont ventoux gipfels) der mistral das rad umgeblasen und das oberrohr an den dort für durstige radler aufgestellten hydranten gedonnert - nun habe ich eine saubere delle als andenken 

p.s. wo ist denn blixa abgeblieben ?


----------



## Hupert (11. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> leider hat mir im urlaub beim auffüllen der flaschen am chalet reynard (6km unterhalb des mont ventoux gipfels) der mistral das rad umgeblasen und das oberrohr an den dort für durstige radler aufgestellten hydranten gedonnert - nun habe ich eine saubere delle als andenken
> 
> p.s. wo ist denn blixa abgeblieben ?




Das ist bitter... Wunderschönes Rad (ich bin ja mal gespannt wie der Farbton in Natura rüberkommt), nur die Mavics gefallen mir so irgendwie überhaupt garnicht. Mattes Alu sieht imho immer irgendwie billig aus. Aber auch das ist Geschmackssache. Ich bin mir halt noch recht unschlüssig was den Aufbau und die Teile angeht... das steht wohl erst in den nächsten Wochen endgültig fest. Hab derzeit noch massig andere Dinge um die Ohren.

PS: Blixa musste zwecks des aktuellen Musikgeschmacks mal weichen...


----------



## Muckelchen (11. August 2007)

Mahlzeit!!!
So hier noch ein paar "bessere" Bilder, irgendwie spinnt meine DigiCam.

So dann ....


 

 



Schaltungskomponenten Ultegra ´06
Lenker, Sattelstütze und Vorbau Ritchey WCS 
Fulcrum Racing 5 Evolution ´07 

Morgen steht die erste längere Testfahrt bei einer RTF an  
So long ...


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!!!
> So hier noch ein paar "bessere" Bilder, irgendwie spinnt meine DigiCam.
> 
> So dann ....
> ...





Der Aufbau ist sehr schick geworden. Vielleicht hättest Du die Fulcrums in Silber nehmen sollen. Dann wären diese noch besser zur Geltung gekommen. Ich bin mit meinen sehr zufrieden. Bin gespannt auf Dein Testurteil


----------



## Hupert (12. August 2007)

Schon der weissen Decals wegen gehört da weder schwarzes Lenkerband noch nen schwarzer Sattel drauf...


----------



## GT-Man (12. August 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Schon der weissen Decals wegen gehört da weder schwarzes Lenkerband noch nen schwarzer Sattel drauf...



Dann fehlen noch ein weißer Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Tacho, Reifen, Laufräder, Kurbelschrauben, etc. ... und schwupps hast Du ein Albinorad.  Das alles nur wegen der Decals?   Aber ist ja Geschmackssache - also ich finde den Aufbau farblich schick.  Nur die Kurbel wirkt ziemlich wuchtig.


----------



## versus (12. August 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Das ist bitter... Wunderschönes Rad (ich bin ja mal gespannt wie der Farbton in Natura rüberkommt), nur die Mavics gefallen mir so irgendwie überhaupt garnicht. Mattes Alu sieht imho immer irgendwie billig aus. Aber auch das ist Geschmackssache. Ich bin mir halt noch recht unschlüssig was den Aufbau und die Teile angeht... das steht wohl erst in den nächsten Wochen endgültig fest. Hab derzeit noch massig andere Dinge um die Ohren.
> 
> PS: Blixa musste zwecks des aktuellen Musikgeschmacks mal weichen...



die mavics sind ebenfalls komplett silber poliert und ich musste schwer darum kämpfen sie wieder von meiner liebsten (war ne dauerleihgabe) zurück zu bekommen.
dafür musste ich sie schon mit einem satz easton circuit bestechen.

meiner meinung passen sie farblich und auch zeitlich perfekt zu dem rad.

bin auf den aufbau gespannt - ist schon der rahmen von gt hinterland, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2007)

@muckelchen: schickes Rad! Ich feigentlich alles stimmig, bis auf die Kurbel. Bei mir ist ja auch eine komplette Ultegra verbaut, bis auf die Kurbel halt, da mag ich lieber was "filigraneres". Habe dann eine superschöne Suntour Superbe Pro bekommen, die passt einfach besser, finde ich. Auch eine ältere dura Ace oder Ultegra würde ich vorziehen.
Aber: Es ist Dein ZR, Und ich finds klasse, das wir mittlerweile zu fünft (Versus, GT-Hinterland, Alf 2, Du und ich) sind und alle verschieden aufgebaut, alle für sich stimmig und schön sind!
Zum Vergleich nochmal meins:




PS. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bei den Cyclassics!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

Korrektur: es sind sechs! 

Viele Grüße
Peter



Manni1599 schrieb:


> @muckelchen: schickes Rad! Ich feigentlich alles stimmig, bis auf die Kurbel. Bei mir ist ja auch eine komplette Ultegra verbaut, bis auf die Kurbel halt, da mag ich lieber was "filigraneres". Habe dann eine superschöne Suntour Superbe Pro bekommen, die passt einfach besser, finde ich. Auch eine ältere dura Ace oder Ultegra würde ich vorziehen.
> Aber: Es ist Dein ZR, Und ich finds klasse, das wir mittlerweile zu fünft (Versus, GT-Hinterland, Alf 2, Du und ich) sind und alle verschieden aufgebaut, alle für sich stimmig und schön sind!
> Zum Vergleich nochmal meins:
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2007)

Uuups! Hatte ich Dich unterschlagen!


----------



## Muckelchen (13. August 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Kritik. Bei meinem Aufbau ging es hauptsächlich um die Funktionalität. 
Bin gestern die erste 100er Runde mit dem ZR gefahren und es ist super gelaufen  Den Sattel werde ich noch wechseln, der passt irgendwie nur auf dem Zassi .
Mir persönlich ist auch aufgefallen das sich der Rahmen (für mich Positiv) aus der Masse des Einheitsbrei heraus hebt. 

@ gt-heini

Ich habe mich gezielt für die schwarzen Fulcrums entschieden. Ich hatte für  kurze Zeit silberne verbaut, da ist aber das polierte Finish am Hinterbau bzw. Gabel total untergegangen.

@ Manni & GT-Man

Ich finde die Kurbel wirkt gar nicht so wuchtig. Habe sie einfach nur mal so zum Testen verbaut, und Sie hat für mich ins Bild gepasst. 

@ Hupert

Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau.


----------



## Muckelchen (13. August 2007)

Dieses Zitat habe ich von Manni ein paar Posts weiter vorne gefunden:

_Egal, das Rad läuft einfach Klasse. Der Rahmen bietet einfach einen sehr guten Komfort, finde ich. Ausserdem war es das schönste Rad am Start , wenn ich diese hypermodernen Unterschenkeldicken Carbonrahmen sehe bin ich froh das ich so ein Ding nicht fahre. Manche (ich glaube, es war ein Stevens) haben so dicke Steuerrohre wie Arnie Oberarme._

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2007)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Man hebt sich mit einem GT in TT_Design von der Masse ab.  

Es macht einfach nur Spaß mit dem ZR zu fahren und die Augen der Leute auf sich zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (13. August 2007)

Da kann ich euch nur zustimmen.
Meinem roten Edge Stahlrenner schauen die Leute auch hinterher
Bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft der Fahrradkuriere haben 2 sogar fotos davon gemacht weil sie es fast nicht glauben konnten nen GT Renner zu sehen


----------



## GT-Man (17. August 2007)

Hier mal ein Zwischenstand von meinem Edge-Projekt. Wollte ursprünglich eher Syncros verbauen, habe mich dann aber doch für Ritcheys WCS-Komponeten entschieden:



Keine Angst, die Sattelstütze wird später noch mehr versenkt, aber ich wollte sie bis zur ersten Ausfahrt erstmal vor Kratzern vom Rein-und Rausziehen bewahren. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, welche Schaltung/Bremsen ran soll, aber ich denke es wird wohl eine 105er.


----------



## versus (17. August 2007)

105er in schwarz würde doch super passen !
oder eben eine schwarze campa centaur/veloce gruppe ;-)


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> 105er in schwarz würde doch super passen !
> oder eben eine schwarze campa centaur/veloce gruppe ;-)



 den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch schon


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch schon



Klasse, der Mann kann Gedanken lesen 

Spaß bei Seite, würde bestimmt was her machen, so´n paar schwarze Parts.


----------



## Hupert (21. August 2007)

Sooo.... @GT-Hinterlands (dem sei hiermit nochmal herzlich gedankt) Paket ist wohlbehalten angekommen und jetzt geht´s langsam ans Aufbauen... hab gestern noch ne etwas "gammelige" Alan 1 Zoll Ahead Alu-Gabel gefunden. Nach ner kurzen Politur sieht das gute Stück nun wieder aus wie Muttis Tafelsilber und so wird es jetzt wohl endgültig ein silberner Aufbau. Wahrscheinlich nun doch mit ner 7700ér Dura Ace... da komm ich derzeit einfach zu billig an was ran, die Centaur müsste ich neu kaufen. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich noch sehr unentschlossen... Aber es werden wohl entweder Easton oder shimanobedingt Fulcrum (ich steh auf Campa Freiläufe...) ich werd euch in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen auf jeden Fall mal mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden halten...


----------



## kingmoe (21. August 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Sooo.... [...] Wahrscheinlich nun doch mit ner 7700ér Dura Ace...



Was ja nicht wirklich schlimm ist! Bin gespannt auf das (schöne) Endergebnis


----------



## versus (21. August 2007)

das easton rot passt nicht wirklich gut zum rahmen. ich hatte erst die circuit drauf (tolle laufräder!!!) und habe sie dann aus optischen gründen gegen die silbernen cosmics meiner freundin getauscht. 




das scott im hintergrund mit den circuits


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. August 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Sooo.... @GT-Hinterlands (dem sei hiermit nochmal herzlich gedankt) Paket ist wohlbehalten angekommen und jetzt geht´s langsam ans Aufbauen... hab gestern noch ne etwas "gammelige" Alan 1 Zoll Ahead Alu-Gabel gefunden. Nach ner kurzen Politur sieht das gute Stück nun wieder aus wie Muttis Tafelsilber und so wird es jetzt wohl endgültig ein silberner Aufbau. Wahrscheinlich nun doch mit ner 7700ér Dura Ace... da komm ich derzeit einfach zu billig an was ran, die Centaur müsste ich neu kaufen. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich noch sehr unentschlossen... Aber es werden wohl entweder Easton oder shimanobedingt Fulcrum (ich steh auf Campa Freiläufe...) ich werd euch in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen auf jeden Fall mal mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden halten...



Ja dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn der Rahmen wohlbehalten bei Dir angekommen ist!
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit 
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Hupert (22. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das easton rot passt nicht wirklich gut zum rahmen. ich hatte erst die circuit drauf (tolle laufräder!!!) und habe sie dann aus optischen gründen gegen die silbernen cosmics meiner freundin getauscht.



Ich hätte halt ganz gern noch nen Kontrast zum Silber an Gabel und Hinterbau und da wäre mir schwarz eigentlich am liebsten. Die Felgen kann man ja zum Glück strippen. Alternativ käme halt schon was leichtes selbstgestecktes in Frage... aber welche Naben??? Da es ja nun Shimano wird, fallen Campa Naben LEIDER raus. Nen paar Edco, Hügi oder Hope wären ja schon schön, aber da ich in absehbarer wieder für 2 Jahre die Schulbank drücke sollte der PReis halt auch halbwegs stimmig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. August 2007)

wenn du was leichtes suchst und dich für easton interessierst von mir der hinweis, dass die mit 1650gr angegebenen cicuits gut 100gr mehr gewogen haben.


----------



## Hupert (23. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wenn du was leichtes suchst und dich für easton interessierst von mir der hinweis, dass die mit 1650gr angegebenen cicuits gut 100gr mehr gewogen haben.



Ich fürchte mir haben es die Circiut angetan... auf die 100 Gramm (Schnellspanner???) kommt es mir nicht zwingend an, ich bau mir das Rad ohnehin für entspannte Schönwettertouren zusammen, der ehrgeizig sportliche Aspekt zieht bei mir zwecks Interessenverlagerung nicht mehr... wird halt was zum anhimmeln und ab und an mal rumdüsen. Und das hat ja auch was würd ich meinen...


----------



## versus (24. August 2007)

nee, die schnellspanner waren schon ab  

und klar hat das was


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir mit dem 56er ZR Rahmen das RRR ein bißchen verleidet wurde, da der Rahmen zu groß ist, hab ich mir diesen 54er bei ebay ersteigert.

Das heißt es steht ein 56er ZR2000 Rahmen in sehr gutem Zustand zum Verkauf)







Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (9. September 2007)

oh wie geil ! ein lotto, sehr toll !!!

war das ebay.de ??? na ja, wäre mir eh zu klein gewesen...

bitte aufbau hier immer schön dokumentieren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. September 2007)

Hi versus,

ne bei den Amis!

Wird im Großen und Ganzen derselbe Aufbau wie das rote ZR allerdings möchte ich ne Kompaktkurbel, nen schwarzen Vorbau und nen schwarzen Steuersatz. Vielleicht auch mal nen neuen LRS, der alte lässt sich bald nicht mehr zentrieren).

Wenns fertig ist natürlich im ZHER- Thread..

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. September 2007)

Also der ebay Rahmen wird erst mal nix...der Verkäufer ist von ebay.com verbannt worden...

Hab allerdings in Frankreich eine Quelle aufgetan, die noch einen NOS Lotto Rahmen in 56 hat....ich mess nochmal nach und entscheide dann...

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

wieso wird das denn nix ? ich dachte du hättest den schon ersteigert.

und was willst du mit einem 56er lotto ? der wird dir doch nicht besser passen als der 56er zr2000.

nachdem mein zr im urlaub leider wie erwähnt eine derbe delle am oberrohr abbekommen hat, bin ich ja am überlegen, ob ich dir deinen nicht abkaufen und alle teile einfach umschrauben soll. andererseits ist die delle ein rein optischer makel und erinnert mich immer an die tolle tour auf den riesen der provence...


----------



## kingmoe (15. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> nachdem mein zr im urlaub leider wie erwähnt eine derbe delle am oberrohr abbekommen hat, bin ich ja am überlegen, ob ich dir deinen nicht abkaufen und alle teile einfach umschrauben soll. andererseits ist die delle ein rein optischer makel und erinnert mich immer an die tolle tour auf den riesen der provence...



Schei$$ auf die Delle und fahr ihn so. Mache ich bei 2 Zassis schon lange so und die Macken gehören mittlerweile dazu wie die drei Dreiecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schei$$ auf die Delle und fahr ihn so. Mache ich bei 2 Zassis schon lange so und die Macken gehören mittlerweile dazu wie die drei Dreiecke



hast ja recht, aber ich schwanke dennoch! einerseits finde ich die delle ja auch irgendwie lässig, andereseits liegt sie einfach im direkten blickfeld, wenn man runter zur flasche schaut.
gefahren wird es ausgiebig (gestern rund um den zürisee) und es läuft richtig rund  .

wenn es jetzt noch mit dem hier klappt

MUSS ICH HABEN UND WEHE ES BIETET MIR EINER REIN ;-)

dann fehlt nur noch der weisse flite und es ist GENAU so wie ich es haben wollte


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. September 2007)

So, ich habe da mal Heute ein Paket aus Frankreich bekommen!
   















Einfach zum    

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## versus (27. September 2007)

boah !!! glückwunsch !


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> boah !!! glückwunsch !



DANKE  und der ist funkelniegelnagel NEU!!!!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (27. September 2007)

Geiles Teil Sascha!


----------



## alf2 (27. September 2007)

Gefällt mir auch!  

Welche Rahmenhöhe hast du jetzt?
Kannst du ihn noch auf die Waage werfen, bevor du ihn zusammenbaust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (27. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> So, ich habe da mal Heute ein Paket aus Frankreich bekommen!



Was du immer so alles aus Frankreich importierst...


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


>



Glückwunsch! 

Genau so ein RR würde mir auch noch fehlen!  

Aber man kann nicht alles haben , rosa steht ja auch noch im Raum...  

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (27. September 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Genau so ein RR würde mir auch noch fehlen!
> 
> ...



Denk daran, infiziert ist infiziert 

@hinterland

Schick, schick. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Wird mit Sicherheit ein richtig schöner Asphalt-Flitzer. Danach beginnt dann noch die Suche nach dem entsprechenden Outfit   Die Lotto-Adecco-Bekleidung sieht sehr nett aus


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Denk daran, infiziert ist infiziert
> 
> @hinterland
> 
> Schick, schick. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Wird mit Sicherheit ein richtig schöner Asphalt-Flitzer. Danach beginnt dann noch die Suche nach dem entsprechenden Outfit   Die Lotto-Adecco-Bekleidung sieht sehr nett aus



Gibt es Bilder von der Bekleidung und hat einer vieleicht Infos mit was der Lottorahmen aufgebaut wahr? Denke es war Campagnolo. Ist ein Aufkleber drauf!


----------



## alf2 (27. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder von der Bekleidung und hat einer vieleicht Infos mit was der Lottorahmen aufgebaut wahr? Denke es war Campagnolo. Ist ein Aufkleber drauf!



Hier mal zum Anfang:

http://www.world-of-cycling.com/sites/2000/teams/lotto.htm

http://www.world-of-cycling.com/sites/2001/teams/lotto01.htm

http://users.skynet.be/wtcwelle/historiek-LottoPYR.JPG


----------



## GT-Man (27. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder von der Bekleidung und hat einer vieleicht Infos mit was der Lottorahmen aufgebaut wahr? Denke es war Campagnolo. Ist ein Aufkleber drauf!



Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Rennradzirkus:


----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Lotto


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich ein bisserl eifersüchtig bin! . War das jetzt der 56er aus der Quelle, die ich ursprünglich aufgetan habe (hubert cycles) oder vom Franzmann der uns schon mit den ZR2000 ausgestattet hat?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber: so Gott will klappt es heute frü um 7.56 Uhr vielleicht mit meinem eigenen Lotto Rahmen...hoffentlich..nach unzähligen Versuchen in Amerika ohne Antwort, mit bei E...com ausgeschlossenen Verkäufern, Wucherern aus England, etc. etc, etc.

Wünscht mir Glück!

Ach ja: der 56cm in rot ohne eine einzige Macke steht immer noch zum Verkauf.

Viele Grüße


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

es hat geklappt! Bin nun auch Besitzer ein Lotto Rahmen, hier mal ein Bild vorab, im Vergleich mit der Ami Auktion aber sauteuer...





Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Stemmel (28. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!   

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (28. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Denk daran, infiziert ist infiziert



Ja, aber leider wird unser GT-Home leider nicht größer...  Der Platz ist nach wie vor beschränkt.  

Daggi


----------



## GT-Man (28. September 2007)

Hier der ZR Lotto Rahmen im 2000er GT-Katalog:



und hier die 2001er Variante:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. September 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es hat geklappt! Bin nun auch Besitzer ein Lotto Rahmen, hier mal ein Bild vorab, im Vergleich mit der Ami Auktion aber sauteuer...
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Sehe ich den richtig das der Rahmen keinen Lotto Schriftzug hat?


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

wow, jetzt hats aber gerappelt ! 
glückwunsch auch von mir peter - schon wirklich ein schönes teil !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

ja, es gab wohl mind. 2 Versionen! Eine wie den neuen mit den Tennischlägern und Lotto Schriftzug und auch welche ohne. Bei allen Lotto Lackierungen aus den Staaten hab ich bisher keine Lotto Logos oder Tennischläger bis auf einen entdeckt. In einem Ami Forum hat einer gemeint, es hat wohl die Replicas gegeben und dann eben noch die Replicas der Replicas...Ist mir aber WUUUUURSCHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ich hab bei unserer Inhouse Grafikabteilung schon die Lotto Logos und auch den gtbicycles.com Aufkleber an den Hinterbaustreben in Auftrag gegeben. Und Gabel LackTuning gibts auch...Ein Winterprojekt!!!!! 

Wie gesagt, hätte der Ami nicht irgendwelchen Unfug getrieben hätt ich halt einen für KP 107 Dollar bekommen, aber wem erzähl ich HIER wie es ist wenn man UNBEDINGT so ein Teil haben will? Richtig: NIEMANDEM, wißt ihr alle selber!!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2007)

Siehe auch hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...PageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010#ebayphotohosting

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. September 2007)

Ja ist schwierig einen solchen Rahmen zu bekommen! Bei mir nochmal danke an *Versus* von dem ich denn Tip bekommen hatte 
Weiß den einer von Euch auch ob es die Rahmen mit Gabel gab, bzw. welche Gabel Damals verbaut wurde?

Peter wenn du Bilder brauchst wo was für Aufkleber sind melde Dich bei mir!
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2007)

Und der hat den Tipp von mir.. 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. September 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Und der hat den Tipp von mir..
> 
> Grüße
> Peter



Da habe ich ja mal Glück gehabt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2007)

@ versus: I will   *R E S P E K T*             

harharharharharhar..

Ist doch nur Spaß!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. September 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> @ versus: I will   *R E S P E K T*
> 
> harharharharharhar..
> 
> ...



Ne *RE-SPEKT* hatten wir erst


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

willst du ? kriegst du! 

     

ich finds schon echt cool, wie hier alle nicht nur ihre projekte im kopf haben, sondern auch an die anderen denken und man immer mal wieder einen hinweis auf ein teil bekommt, das man vor urzeiten mal erwähnt hat zu suchen.


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ne *RE-SPEKT* hatten wir erst



 oh ja, bleib mir fort mit dem kasper...    :kotz:


----------



## chrrup150 (28. September 2007)

Kann das mit an andere denken nur bestätigen 
Kaum hab ich erwähnt das ich auf der Suche nach nem Bahrahmen bin, kammen auch schon die links in die bucht


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. September 2007)

Peter das finde ich nicht in Ordnung von Dir!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200155389072&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=010#ebayphotohosting
Werde auf Dich auch keine Rücksicht bei dem großen E nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. September 2007)

Wie???

Geht diese "ich bite bei Ebay und Du nicht" schon wieder los? Also ich hatte das Teil ca. 2 Minuten nachdem es eingestellt wurde bereits unter Beobachtung.. 

Hätte ja die Finger davon gelassen aber ich habe nix von einer "Reservierung" gelesen und auf den Höchstbietenden guck ich nie...

Sind ja außerdem noch weiter Lotto Trikots grad inner Bucht...also letzte Chance ist nicht vorbei...

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. September 2007)

Also das kannst Du mir nicht erzählen, das Du nicht auf den Höchstbieter schaust! Aber ich merke mir das! Auserdem kennst du meinen Ebaynamen ganz gut seit letztem Wochenende!!!
Wie gesagt achte auch nicht mehr auf deinen Namen! Egal ob Du es sagst vorher oder nicht!
Tehma für mich erledigt!


----------



## kingmoe (29. September 2007)

Das ist doch nicht mal aus Baumwolle...  












Und jetzt alle: "Oooohhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm..."


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. März 2008)

*So bin gerade aus Frankreich zurückgekommen und habe das hier, mir mitgebracht *





*Sogar die Schutzfolie ist auf dem Schaltwerk noch drauf! *


      
*Das Rad ist nagelneu und komplett mit Ultegra ausgestattet.
Es hat sich gelohnt nach Frankreich zu fahren 
Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

wow!
das sieht echt scharf aus! glückwunsch !!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. März 2008)

Glückwunsch...

Seh ich das richtig, dass Du jetzt den Lotto Rahmen loswerden willst ?

VG
Peter


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch...
> 
> Seh ich das richtig, dass Du jetzt den Lotto Rahmen loswerden willst ?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Glückwünsche 
Eigentlich will ich den Lotto nicht loswerden. Würde von meinem letzten Besuch aus Hamburg, aber schon drauf hingewiesen, wenn der Lotto mal das Haus verlassen sollte, dann hätte er den gerne und dann gibt es da noch so eine junge Frau in der nähe von Bad Karlshafen die den Lotto auch haben will!
Bis jetzt bleibt der hier. wird ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Stemmel (16. März 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich den Lotto nicht loswerden. Würde von meinem letzten Besuch aus Hamburg, aber schon drauf hingewiesen, wenn der Lotto mal das Haus verlassen sollte, dann hätte er den gerne



   schaun mer mal...


----------



## GT-Man (16. März 2008)

Die GT Racing Reifen von Panaracer sind ja klasse! Wunderbares Rad.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. März 2008)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Tolles Rad, Sascha. 
wenns meins wäre, würde ich auf jeden Fall stark überlegen, die Kurbel schwarz eloxieren zu lassen. Aber auch so wirklich schön. 

Demnächst mal mit RR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. März 2008)

na Logo Manni 

Muss ja nicht immer durch den Wald gehen oder??

Nur noch knapp zwei wochen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Tolles Rad, Sascha.
> wenns meins wäre, würde ich auf jeden Fall stark überlegen, die Kurbel schwarz eloxieren zu lassen. Aber auch so wirklich schön.
> 
> Demnächst mal mit RR?



Danke, Danke Jungs 

Ne Manni, die Kurbel würde ich nicht schwarz eloxieren. Aber vieleicht gegen eine schwarze tauschen!
Es wird aber erstmal so wie es ist bewegt.
Klar gibt es demnächst eine RR Runde Manni. Jörg hat schon angefragt


----------



## Stemmel (16. März 2008)

Die silberne Kurbel fiel mir sofort auf und auch ich würde sie gegen eine schwarze tauschen. Meiner Meinung nach stimmiger. 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2008)

Doppelt gepostet hält besser (siehe: Zeigt her Eure GT's  )

GT ZR Lotto





Danke nochmals an Peter für den Tip


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

na ist doch schön geworden!! Hab eigentlich auch nix anderes erwartet. Gut zu wissen, dass nicht alle Komponenten schwarz sein müssen um das Rad gut aussehen zu lassen....da könnt ich doch meinen 54er auch noch aufbauen...mal sehen, vielleicht auch hier demnächst..

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (1. April 2008)

sehr cool jörg! da hat der vorbau doch ein eindeutig besseres plätzchen als meinen schrank gefunden !!!


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2008)

haben über das bike ja schon gestern am telefon gesprochen,aber hier nochmal: SCHÖN.


----------



## lyteka (14. Februar 2010)

Mal schauen, ob dieser Thread noch "lebt"...

Eins wohl von diesen Drei´n http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264311&highlight=drei+r%E4der
hat bei mir ein neues zu Hause gefunden  





Für einen eigenen Aufbauthread wird es sicher nicht reichen, aber auf Grund der vielen Anregungen hier im Forum haben sich klare Vorstellungen für einen Neuaufbau entwickelt.
Mehr dazu zeitnah...


----------



## lyteka (16. Februar 2010)

Laufräder sind da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. Februar 2010)

Uih, jetzt legt er richtig los 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Schaltgruppe und vorallem mehr Bilder


----------



## lyteka (16. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf die Schaltgruppe und vorallem mehr Bilder



Das ist gar nicht so einfach, da es das erste "Rennrad" ist und ich für mich "Neuland" betrete.   
Hab in einem 1999er Katalog gesehen, das damals am ZR 2000 eine Ultegra-Gruppe verbaut war...
Dachte, warum nicht auch jetzt wieder, nur eben eine etwas aktuellere Ausführung. 
Hab mich für die 6600er Variante entschieden...


----------



## Stemmel (16. Februar 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Laufräder sind da...



Schick schick!


----------



## lyteka (17. Februar 2010)

War in den letzten Tagen etwas jagen und sammeln...und leider auch zahlen 





Einiges fehlt zwar noch, aber werd demnächst mal mit dem "Verbauen" beginnen...


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2010)

Wenn es bei der Geschwindigkeit bleibt, steht ja einem Start in Berlin und7oder Hamburg nichts im Wege 

Ich würde mich freuen


----------



## lyteka (10. März 2010)

Ist ja mal wieder "Winter" bei uns, somit etwas Zeit zum schrauben...





Kurbel ist dran...





Laufräder auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. März 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Laufräder auch...



 vorbau hoffentlich noch nicht


----------



## Manni1599 (11. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> vorbau hoffentlich noch nicht



Nein, den wird er wohl noch drehen.....


----------



## lyteka (11. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> vorbau hoffentlich noch nicht



Da such ich noch den passenden...


----------



## Kruko (11. März 2010)

Habe hier noch etwas scharzers in 0 Grad und 120 mm lang


----------



## lyteka (20. März 2010)

Es geht weiter voran...
Fehlt nicht mehr viel 





Die Entscheidung ist für einen Flachlenker gefallen, der Vorbau dient nur zur Einstellung, bis ich die richtige Position gefunden habe ...


----------



## cleiende (20. März 2010)

Ein Trekkingrad?
:kotz:


----------



## lyteka (20. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ein Trekkingrad?



Nenn es wie du willst... Danke!
Als Stadt- und Straßenrad ist es so für mich ok und schont den Rücken.
Manch einer schraubt sich auch 3fach Kurbeln an´s "RR" und ist froh das er Heim kommt...
Was nützt da mehr Schein als sein...


----------



## tofu1000 (20. März 2010)

Ich find's gut! Sollte mir irgendwann nochmal ein 28er ins Haus kommen, dann auch nur mit geradem Lenker. 
Christoph, Mensch das ist ein Fitnessbike!


----------



## cleiende (20. März 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Was nützt da mehr Schein als sein...



Du scheinst mich ja wirklich gut zu kennen. Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2010)

Den Kotz-Smilie hättest Du Dir ruhig sparen können.

Wenn er SEIN Rennrad mit gradem Lenker fahren will, warum nicht. Das der Vorbau nicht endgültig ist, war ja vorher schon klar. 

Ich finde das Rad sehr schön, mit passendem Vorbau wirds auch stimmig.

Nicht schön wäre ein RR Lenker am (extrem) positiven Vorbau.
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Trekkingrad





lyteka schrieb:


> Stadt- und Straßenrad





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Fitnessbike



ich erinnere an der stelle mal an den threadtitel meine herrn


----------



## tofu1000 (22. März 2010)

Verzeihung, Herr Lehrer.


----------



## versus (23. März 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Verzeihung, Herr Lehrer.



gerne! sechs, setzen!


----------



## lyteka (2. Juli 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich erinnere an der stelle mal an den threadtitel meine herrn



Vielleicht zum Abschluß das fast fertige Trekking- Stadt- und Straßenrad bzw. Fitnessbike im Rennrad- Thread des Mountainbike- Forums 









h.r.




v.l.

na dann...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2010)

Goil, also mir gefällt die Schüssel! So, oder so ähnlich würde ich mir so eine Asphalttrennscheibe auch aufbauen.  Aber dafür müsste ich ja ein Mtb abgeben...


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juli 2010)

Ist schick geworden, nur der Vorbau ist mir zu wuchtig.


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juli 2010)

Mir gefällts auch sehr gut.


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2010)

hm. ist irgendwie nicht so meins . 
ausserdem sieht es aus, als wäre dir der rahmen zu klein!


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht zum Abschluß das fast fertige Trekking- Stadt- und Straßenrad bzw. Fitnessbike im Rennrad- Thread des Mountainbike- Forums 









h.r.




v.l.

na dann... [/quote]

Sieht echt super aus!
Da werde ich echt neidisch
Welche Rahmengroße ist das GT und wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (16. Juli 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Vielleicht zum Abschluß das fast fertige Trekking- Stadt- und Straßenrad bzw. Fitnessbike im Rennrad- Thread des Mountainbike- Forums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht echt super aus!
Da werde ich echt neidisch
Welche Rahmengroße ist das GT und wie groß bist du?


----------



## lyteka (26. Juli 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das GT und wie groß bist du?



Hallo, ist ein 54er Rahmen.
Bei 1,85m für einen Rennradaufbau grenzwertig, als Fitnessbike geht´s...


----------



## Bullfighter (26. Juli 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hallo, ist ein 54er Rahmen.
> Bei 1,85m für einen Rennradaufbau grenzwertig, als Fitnessbike geht´s...



Hallo habe mir nach langer suche letzte Woche einen 56er GT ZR1.0 
Rahmen gekauft. Soll auch ein Fitnessbike werden, ich bin ca. 1,90m
meinst du das geht von der größe?
Könnte auch noch ein komplettes 58er GT Strike bekommen aber das sieht mir zu groß für mich aus.


----------



## Janikulus (26. Juli 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir nach langer suche letzte Woche einen 56er GT ZR1.0
> Rahmen gekauft. Soll auch ein Fitnessbike werden, ich bin ca. 1,90m
> meinst du das geht von der größe?
> Könnte auch noch ein komplettes 58er GT Strike bekommen aber das sieht mir zu groß für mich aus.



also ich habe ein 54er zr1000 bei 1m84, das könnte also gehen, hängt halt auch stark von der Schrittlänge ab.


----------



## lyteka (26. Juli 2010)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir nach langer suche letzte Woche einen 56er GT ZR1.0
> Rahmen gekauft. Soll auch ein Fitnessbike werden, ich bin ca. 1,90m
> meinst du das geht von der größe?
> Könnte auch noch ein komplettes 58er GT Strike bekommen aber das sieht mir zu groß für mich aus.



Für mich wäre vielleicht ein 56er Rahmen die besser Wahl gewesen...
Bei 1,90m würde ich daher zu dem 58er tendieren bzw. das Strike zumindest mal zur Probe fahren.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Bei 1,90m würde ich daher zu dem 58er tendieren bzw. das Strike zumindest mal zur Probe fahren.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (27. Juli 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Für mich wäre vielleicht ein 56er Rahmen die besser Wahl gewesen...
> Bei 1,90m würde ich daher zu dem 58er tendieren bzw. das Strike zumindest mal zur Probe fahren.





gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.




Das werde ich aufjedenfall machen, der Besitzer bringt mir das am 3 oder am 4 August vorbei weil er beruflich eh in der Nähe ist.
Werde es aber glaub ich so oder so kaufen, wenns zu groß ist bau ich die ganzen Teile ans ZR 1.0.
Meine Schrittlänge ist 83cm wenn ich richtig gemessen hab.

Habe noch eine Frage, man kann doch anhand der Rahmennummer sehen welches Bj. ein GT hat richtig?
Meine Nr. vom ZR 1.0 fängt mit KU1A an, kann mir jemand sagen wie alt der Rahmen ist?


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2010)

Hat der ZR einen integrierten Steuersatz oder ist er konventionell??

Stell doch einfach mal ein paar Fotos ein


----------



## Bullfighter (27. Juli 2010)

Habe woll einen integrierten, verbaut war ein FSA Orbit XL2 ist aber leider kaputt. 
Würd gern einen Chris King verbauen weiß aber nicht welchen ich kaufen muß. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen empfehlen?
Bilder werd ich machen sobald ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2010)

Sollte ein 2004'er Modell sein. Ist das letzte GT-Modell mit dem Triple-Triangle-Design. 

Chris King kannst Du streichen. King bietet keine integrierten Steuersätze an. Wenn Du etwas edleres als den FSA verbauen willst, so bleiben nur Hope oder Acros. 

Dein Rahmen sollte von den Farben ungefähr so aussehen


----------



## Bullfighter (28. Juli 2010)

Meinst du anhand der Rahmennummer das es ein 2004er ist?

Von den Farben her ist meiner genau der gleiche nur das der Zustand 
von meinem Lack nicht so schön ist.
Werd morgen mal Bilder machen.
Meiner hat aber diese komischen Löcher nicht, 
die wo man einen Gepäckträger montieren kann, 
hinten an den unteren Rahmenenden.


----------

